# clomid over 40's - worth continuing after BFNs?



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

Having done lots of googling I'm coming to the conclusion that success with over 40's with Clomid is rare.


What do you all think?  Is it a waste of time??


I've had about 7 tries in the past and thinking of having a final go.  Not expecting much luck. 


I've tried searching on the over 40's thread but again, not many to be found.


----------



## kiwicanuck (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm sorry I do not have the answer but have done the same thing as an over 40's it worked for me 3 times however, Im thinking the eggs I had were inferior, who knows, I was considering this again at 45 - this really would be a waste of time  LOL


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey ladies  no don't give up as I did get my BFP on my 1st IUI with clomid  but sadly MC at 6 week 4 day  so don't give up yet
Becky7 xx


----------



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks Ladies,

Yes I will also be trying it again.  Otherwise I feel I really will miss the boat!!

Will let you know how I get on next month.


----------



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

bump . has anyone over 40 long term ttc  had any success with clomid??


----------



## mfmcmoo (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi Babynumber. Sorry - cannot help you with Clomid decision although I have read that they do not usually use it for older ladies. I saw in your signature that you are thinking of using DHEA and others. Here is a list I put together. From personal experience- I have had success with DHEA, CoQ10 and L'arginine. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=294994.0

Also, my cousin did the stimming with menopur, monitored through scans, triggered, then had natural sex. She was successful at 42 with her own eggs. The dose of menopur was not that high as all they needed was one follicle to produce an egg.

good luck


----------



## helen3512 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi everyone! I'm new to postiing on here but have read quite a few posts and my heart goes out to everyone who is going through this emotional roller-coaster. 
I am now 45 and re-married a few years ago and we decided to TTC. After a year of nothing, my GP referred me to the local Gynae dept where they decided that I wasn't ovulating. I had all the usual tests which said there were no obvious problems for either of us (apart from not getting preggers!) and then miraculously in Jan 2012 I got a  !!!! Yeyyy! I had numerous scans and saw the heartbeat at 6 weeks & then went for my 12 week scan only to be told there was no longer a heartbeat    Absolutely gutted and then had to wait to be put back on the Gynae waiting list (they'd taken me off after the 6 week scan). 4 rounds of clomid later and day 21 tests showing no ovulation, I've now got an appt to see a different specialist with a view to being put on tamoxifen. 
I'll be asking them for a copy of all my test results and might consider having a private 'Fertility MOT' at my local CARE clinic to see what my AMH levels are -We've discussed DE but have decided that it's not for us......
My dilema is: at what point do I finally accept that I'm 45 and our time has passed us by?
I feel so down but am trying the mind over matter approach as well as fertility acupuncture...How have you all coped with this decision/journey?


----------



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Helen,
So sorry to hear about your loss.  How are you doing now?
If I were you I wouldn't give up hope.  The fact that you did fall pregnant once in your 40's mean shows that it is possible.  Although, sadly , as we know its staying pregnant that is the difficult part for many on here.
I am going to try clomid again.  I think we all know the chances are slim, but i feel its better to try than do nothing. xx

I recently had my day 2/3 levels test again and my FSH appears to have come down.  I wonder if its just a blip?  My LH is 5.8 which I believe isn't great.
I also get false positives on the LH test strips.  Just out of curiosity I tested late last cycle on days 26-32 and i had constant positives, but it was likely way too late to be ovulation so I can only assume it was elevated LH for no reason other than a weird cycle.  I've been having long cycles on clomid.  This cycle was 38 days.  Its so annoying!!

I might go on the pill for a month or two, to try and regulate my cycle - ive also read that this can sometimes kick start ovulation in some people, the month after they come off the pill.  Strangely.  Has anyone else experienced this??


----------

